# Foal Coat color Calculator Beta Testing



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I couldnt get it to work. 

Did take a look at the rest of the site and there are a lot of spelling, grammar and punctuation errors. 

Also leaving spaces (such as I am doing) makes web pages easier to read. 



Kay


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

There is no problem with the foal color calculator. It works even when I'm on a slow connection.

I did not ask you to critique the rest of my website. However, since you seem to want to offer free advice, I will gladly allow you to check the my site for spelling/grammar/punctuation errors. You can post them here and I will fix them as you post them (assuming of course that I agree they are actual errors).


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Works for me and I only saw one spelling error. I messaged you about it on the forum over there (this is TheSwingHorse, btw)....


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input swing.

weefoal, after some input from others I'm guessing you tried to input all the possible combinations and didn't try anything else? The script maxes out the php memory limit when you do that. I'm adding a script that will let you input a max number of combinations.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

alforddm said:


> There is no problem with the foal color calculator. It works even when I'm on a slow connection.
> 
> I did not ask you to critique the rest of my website. However, since you seem to want to offer free advice, I will gladly allow you to check the my site for spelling/grammar/punctuation errors. You can post them here and I will fix them as you post them (assuming of course that I agree they are actual errors).


Sorry I upset you, as that was not my intention. I noticed it was a newer website and thought I would offer some help. I always have fresh eyes look at my websites to find errors because if you work on a site for long periods, you tend not to see the errors. I will not make that mistake again. 

Companies/people do actually pay me to write online content, promote websites, increase their search engine rankings etc so I will pass on your offer. 

However, I will leave you with two errors. Your tab "Begining" should be "Beginning" 

This code is missing something very important. 


<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="en" xml:lang="en"> <head><script type="text/javascript"> //<![CDATA[ window.__CF=window.__CF||{};window.__CF.AJS={"clky":{"sid":"66445046","uid":"0"}}; //]]> </script> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"/> <meta property="og:title" content="Color Genetics"/> <meta property="og:type" content="website"/> <meta property="og:url" content="http://colorgenetics.info"/> <meta property="og:image" content="http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/188118_148957905174096_7118374_n.jpg"/> <meta property="og:site_name" content="Color Genetics"/> <meta property="fb:admins" content="510064138"/> <title>Color Genetics | </title>


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

> thought I would offer some help


I love help! However, saying "you have errors" and not offering suggestions is nonproductive. It's like an editor telling an author "You have some punctuation errors go fix them."


> I always have fresh eyes look at my websites to find errors because if you work on a site for long periods, you tend not to see the errors.


I agree however, not everyone has someone they can constantly put upon to check things for free. I'm a stay-at-home-mom and the website barely pays for the hosting. So I definitively will not be paying someone to help anytime soon. 


> This code is missing something very important.
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="en" xml:lang="en"> <head><script type="text/javascript"> //<![CDATA[ window.__CF=window.__CF||{};window.__CF.AJS={"clky ":{"sid":"66445046","uid":"0"}}; //]]> </script> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"/> <meta property="og:title" content="Color Genetics"/> <meta property="og:type" content="website"/> <meta property="og:url" content="http://colorgenetics.info"/> <meta property="og:image" content="http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/188118_148957905174096_7118374_n.jpg"/> <meta property="og:site_name" content="Color Genetics"/> <meta property="fb:admins" content="510064138"/> <title>Color Genetics | </title>


I assume you mean the meta description tag? Again this is counterproductive without a suggestion on how to fix it. Thankfully I have some idea of what your referencing but if I didn't? 

I did fix the spelling error you pointed out. Thank you.


----------

